# My first mice babies!



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

These are just born 

They look good. There was 4 but another mummy stolen the first baby and took it for food  is this common? so now 3 babies.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's pretty common, especially with first time mothers. Sometimes they eat one before they figure out what they are actually supposed to do. Once milk bellies are present it's unlikely she will eat another one, unless of course it is because she is not getting the correct nutrition/water, then babies become necessary nourishment.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yay congrats, I hope everything goes well with them


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks woodwitch! Yes, I feel so bad for that first baby, he/she looks like a big baby. I saw the milk bellies.. Cute little ones.

Lilly, 
I think another mummy gave birth too. So we had more but somehow 4 didn't have milk bellies and they didn't make it past the night. so 6 is nice for 2 nursing mummies and a nanny. It's cute that the nanny did a good job is caring for the babies. Amazing little creatures.

Day 4


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look lovely!


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah I can tell for sure now. I wish the numbers are reversed 
The bucks









The does


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

They are so cute


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

